# TTOC



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi

Received my members pack today with the bonus of the last copy of the magazine as the stickers are delayed...must say I'm really impressed..clearly a lot of work has gone into it...cheers
Glad I joined!!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

valem said:


> Hi
> 
> Received my members pack today with the bonus of the last copy of the magazine as the stickers are delayed...must say I'm really impressed..clearly a lot of work has gone into it...cheers
> Glad I joined!!


Glad to hear you're pleased  it will only get better 8)

Welcome to the TTOC and thank you for the thank you  :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Really pleased that you're happy with your membership.

Remember though that now you're part of the club, it's your club too.

So any ideas you have for magazine articles etc, then please feel free to contribute.

Welcome on board.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

valem said:


> Hi
> 
> Received my members pack today with the bonus of the last copy of the magazine as the stickers are delayed...must say I'm really impressed..clearly a lot of work has gone into it...cheers
> Glad I joined!!


no point in joining now 

i will wait till the stickers are in stock :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I had the stickers but no mag today.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

barton TT said:


> I had the stickers but no mag today.


Hi,

The stickers are dispatched from a different person to the magazines. If you have your stickers, then you know your membership has been processed and that your mag shouldn't be too much longer.

Kell.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kell said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > I had the stickers but no mag today.
> ...


Not in this case - I had all the remaining stickers and they have been dispatched....

There are two membership options - one with and one without the option of the current issue of absoluTTe - priced accordingly. The reason we do this is that your membership year runs from the date we send your pack out and you will receive four issues in that time. If we sent the last issue with your membership it would run out after three issues i.e. in a maximum of 9 months time.

BartonTT - If you think you ordered the "membership plus current absoluTTe" option then drop me a PM with your name and membership number and I'll check it out. If you would like to order a back issue pack then these are available in the shop - with 9 issues youll have plenty to keep you going until absoluTTe 10.

Lou


----------

